# Social distancing with my German red



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

This has to be my most brilliant aquarium hobby idea. Over the past 2 years I have made several tank dividers, spent around $20 and wasted several hours trying to find ways to temporarily isolate the aggressive fish of the week. This is so much easier, cheaper and less time consuming. A Gerbil Ball has enough ventilation to fill the ball with water. It is easy to surface it, open the lid, add food. The water is airated, balanced and correct temperature . I can either place it in a spot where it doesn't move (while feeding) or in the right position with the powerhead it will move to and fro. Just like he is swimming around the tank. I can see his beauty and he can't kill my other fish. I have to shelter in place due to covid-19 and so does my German red.

[attachment=0]Capture.PNG[/attachment


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Seems stressful.


----------



## mads1379 (Apr 18, 2020)

This probably isn't the best idea as it looks like the fish is too big for the ball. Your tank is probably aggressive because of all of the pairs of fish you have in the same tank. If I'm correct, the fish are aggressive because they're trying to compete for territories and breed. This is a natural thing which happens in my tank too!


----------



## mads1379 (Apr 18, 2020)

mads1379 said:


> This probably isn't the best idea as it looks like the fish is too big for the ball. Your tank is probably aggressive because of all of the pairs of fish you have in the same tank. If I'm correct, the fish are aggressive because they're trying to compete for territories and breed. This is a natural thing which happens in my tank too! To help with this you can add more fish to the tank, but make sure to research the kinds that can live with the fish you currently have. :thumb:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Not enough fish, and really fish that are better suited to a bigger tank is the real problem here. This might temporarily solve an issue, but it's really a very poor solution for very long. These fish are also not pairing fish, best kept with one male, and multiple females.. usually three + each.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

jgrillout said:


> A Gerbil Ball has enough ventilation to fill the ball with water


This is not a good solution IMO.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Well...I hate to bust your bubble!! :lol: :lol:

Your not the first to try this. :wink:

Does it work??? NO.

Is it stressful??????? Only if it is a weak/subordinate fish to start with.

I had a mean S.O.B. live in something very similar for about 12 months...guess what....he's still a
"MEAN S.O.B."


----------



## SoccerMbunaAndShak (Apr 7, 2020)

Take him out of there please. Get more fish if possible. If you can't do that, rehome him, but that probably wouldn't solve your issues. Another fish would become aggressive. If you can't stand aggression, then I don't think aggressive fish, like African Cichlids, are for you.


----------



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

He was taken out a long time ago. i only had him in there for an hour. Currently he is behaving. I am considering a less agressive species for the future.


----------

